# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Dãy núi Ba chị em kỳ lạ ở Úc - Du lịch Úc

## hangnt

*Núi Ba chị em là một trong những điểm đến nổi tiếng nhất của vườn quốc gia Blue Mountains, thuộc bang New South Wales, Australia.*


Những ngọn núi này nằm gần khu Katoomba, cao chót vót và vượt lên trên thung lũng Jamison Valley, lần lượt có tên là Meehni (cao 922m), Wimlah (cao 918m) và Gunnedoo (cao 906m).

Hình dáng kỳ vĩ hiện có của ba ngọn núi này là do sự xói mòn của thời tiết. Các tầng đá sa thạch mềm của Blue Mountains rất dễ bị xói mòn theo thời gian bởi các tác nhân như: gió, nước mưa, những dòng chảy… và những vách đá xung quanh Jamison Valley cũng dần dần bị đứt gãy.


Dãy núi được hình thành do hiện tượng những dòng nước thấm qua những vết nứt nhỏ của tảng đá, dần dần mở rộng theo thời gian để tạo nên những chỗ lồi lõm khổng lồ. Núi Ba chị em được đánh giá là một trong những địa danh hiếm hoi của thế giới mà du khách có thể tận hưởng những cảnh đẹp khó quên cùng với không gian trong lành của trời đất.

Theo truyền thuyết, núi Ba chị em chính là hiện thân của ba người con gái của một thầy phù thủy. Để ngăn không cho quỷ dữ chiếm đoạt những đứa con yêu quý của mình, ông đã hóa phép ba cô gái thành ba ngọn núi đá. Được bao quanh bởi nhiều làng mạc làm cho khung cảnh nơi đây trở nên hữu tình hơn bất kỳ địa điểm nào trên trái đất.


Núi Ba chị em nằm trong quần thể dãy phân cắt khổng lồ chạy dọc theo bờ biển phía đông Australia. Núi Ba chị em được khám phá lần đầu tiên vào năm 1813 và từ một vùng rừng núi hoang sơ trở thành quê hương của gần 100 ngàn cư dân. Năm 2000, quần thể núi này được Tổ chức Văn hoá, Khoa học và Giáo dục của Liên hiệp quốc công nhận là Di sản tự nhiên của thế giới.

Đến với quần thể núi Ba chị em bạn có thể tận mắt nhìn thấy nhiều loài động vật hoang dã và quý hiếm như: các loài thú có túi (chuột và gấu túi), nhím và rái cá mỏ vịt. Điểm độc đáo ở quần thể này là có một đường ray xuyên qua lòng núi. Thực tế vào năm 1878, Chính phủ Australia cho xây dựng đường ray này để phục vụ ngành khai thác than, sau này nó được dùng chủ yếu vào mục đích du lịch.


Đối với du khách đi trong ngày, họ có thể tham quan quần thể bằng tàu hỏa, nếu ở lâu, họ có thể nghỉ lại khách sạn hoặc nhà nghỉ trong vùng. Địa điểm nghỉ nổi tiếng nhất của vùng là Khách sạn năm sao Lilianfels, một mô hình nhà nghỉ lớn gần nhất nước về quy mô và độc đáo về kiến trúc.

_Theo zing_


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách*  - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Úc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------

